# Switchin it up



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a few different style of switch plate and extensions for sale.
Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

How much would the red lined chevrolet panel be in 8 switches? PM me.


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

how much for the third one second row


----------



## STREIGHTOUTG (Jan 18, 2011)

how much for the first one on the 3rd row all the same but with 1954 engraved on the extenders if it could be done if not just like that?


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 16 2011, 01:09 PM~19883898
> *Got a few different style of switch plate and extensions for sale.
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some 6 hole switch plate and extensions.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Have some switch extensions for sale.
There $7.00 each only have twenty five and that's it.
There are Cadillac's logo's only.

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## PEZ69 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 16 2011, 11:09 AM~19883898
> *Got a few different style of switch plate and extensions for sale.
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ work here


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Those look nice. Good work.


----------



## Simplicity (Jan 15, 2006)

Those look nice. Good work.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 20 2011, 04:11 PM~19916965
> *Got some 6 hole switch plate and extensions.
> 
> 
> ...


Price on this style, 4 switche holes with a chevy logo and 4 chevy extensions. Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

badass how much


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Regalized204 (Jun 20, 2008)

do you got any 8 switch buick switches? if so send me a pm wit a pic and a price bro


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some switch plates and extensions for sale.


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 1, 2010)

pm me a price on either of the 4 switch chevy ones.


----------



## eloco mando (Feb 8, 2007)

pm price on all


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

let me know how much for 4 chevy switch extensions. PM preferred.


----------



## 77 buick (Mar 17, 2011)

can you shot me some prices for the buick one with 4 and 6 switchs and also let me know how long they are...thanx


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Another switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## STREIGHTOUTG (Jan 18, 2011)

How much for this one? And the Chrome chevy 4 switch


----------



## SPARK-O-MATIC (Nov 18, 2007)

Can you make the Buick one with a fifth switch ?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPARK-O-MATIC_@Mar 29 2011, 02:55 PM~20211836
> *Can you make the Buick one with a fifth switch ?
> *


Only what i have posted thanks.


----------



## SPARK-O-MATIC (Nov 18, 2007)

OK, so how much for the Buick one then ?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 23 2011, 03:09 PM~20162359
> *Another switch plate and extensions for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks hella nice. Never thought about wood grain switch panels but now.....


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 24 2011, 11:50 AM~19948925
> *Have some switch extensions for sale.
> There $7.00 each only have twenty five and that's it.
> There are Cadillac's logo's only.
> ...



how much for ALL this shipped to 21769


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

___


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got some 6 hole switch plate and extensions.


I want the switch plate and the 6 extensions how much shipped right down the road to 93274


----------



## b1guno (Feb 7, 2010)

can you do the extensions with a BMW logo on em? if so how much for 10?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got an air tank for sale. It's hold about 4 1/2 to 5 gallons of air and MAX RATED at 200 PSI
Ports for in put and out put is 1/2 inch. The tanks are machine finish. 

http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae283/shockrail/IMG_3685.jpg

http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae283/shockrail/IMG_3683.jpg


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ars!n said:


> damn that looks hella nice. Never thought about wood grain switch panels but now.....


hes thinkin outside the box :yes:


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

how much for the air tank?


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Pm homie bout the caddy 6 hole switch plate with the caddy extensions price


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Pootus said:


> how much for the air tank?


Pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## Pootus (Aug 31, 2008)

above my budget but a decent price. bump and thanks for the reply


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got a few different style of switch plate and extensions for sale.Let me know.Thanks.


How much for the one in the middle row all the way to the right?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a new switch plate for sale has a air gauge in the center that 
come the switch plate 200 psi twin gauge and extensions.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

How much for the caddy switch plate with the 6 caddy extensions


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> How much for the caddy switch plate with the 6 caddy extensions


Pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got a new switch plate for sale has a air gauge in the center that
> come the switch plate 200 psi twin gauge and extensions.



those tanks looks SICK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some battery terminals for sale. They are billet aluminum polished to a mirror finish.
As you can see in the picture there are no bolts sicking out.
Have a good price for the first sets.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is another picture of the air tanks.







[/IMG]


----------



## 96impalalowrider (Sep 6, 2005)

pm sent to your aol accont. thanks eddie


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Here is another picture of the air tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What size are those tanks ??? How much shipped to 19464 ?


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

How much for the 8 switch box pm me


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

But I want the logo buick


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

how much for the chev gm 4 switches


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

_


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

STAKIN MONEY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



:uh:


----------



## sgutierrez (Feb 5, 2010)

how much for the chevrolet , GM 4hole with the extention 1954 in old enlish , and the wood grain one also 4 hole


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got some 6 hole switch plate and extensions.


Im looking to get just the plate like this but with the impala logo on it. How much shipped to 96817?


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how much for the cadillac 6 hole n ext


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

customcutlass said:


> how much for the cadillac 6 hole n ext


Pm Sent. Thanks


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Pm Sent. Thanks











Originally Posted by *SHOCKRAIL* 
Got some 6 hole switch plate and extensions.












Im looking to get just the plate like this but with the impala logo on it. How much shipped to 96817?


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

You got any Monte Carlo panels ? 4 switch or 6 switch ?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Have a new style 8 hole switch plate.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Have a new style 8 hole switch plate.


how much as is?


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> I have some battery terminals for sale. They are billet aluminum polished to a mirror finish.
> As you can see in the picture there are no bolts sicking out.
> Have a good price for the first sets.
> 
> ...



Is this something that can be made with 2 guages and 4 switches? If so, how much $?


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

whats the price on plate with the gauge on it


----------



## 92brougham (Jul 16, 2012)

hey ese do you still have this 6 hole cadillac switch plate for sale? how much? will you ship to canada?. message me back homie. thanks alot.


----------



## 64imp-lowlow (Feb 19, 2012)

Any word on my tracking # yet bro?


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

wassup bro do u have any cadillac 6 hole if u do how much?


----------



## 64ROllin (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you have anymore cadillac 4 hole with engraved extensions? How much for all?


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

zoolyfe said:


> Is this something that can be made with 2 guages and 4 switches? If so, how much $?


I was thinking the same thing? How much 4 switches but single guage minus the actual gauge


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

does any one in san jose know if this guy is still in business???


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

jes said:


> does any one in san jose know if this guy is still in business???


X2


----------



## Emerald (Mar 26, 2007)

How much were these anyway? need price for the caddy 8 switch


----------

